# Type/make of tyres for C2c Route



## paul (7 Jun 2007)

Anybody done the C2C, Whitehaven to Newcastle on Tyne, Sustrans route and can give advice on type/model of the best tyres for a mountain bike? I ride a Scott G Zero FX mountain bike and intend to do the C2C within 24hrs (including the Old Coach Road from Keswick Section) Any advice on the appropriate tyres for the surfaces/terrain from experience?


----------



## GaryA (6 Jul 2007)

You will need at least 1.9" for the OKR bit and the boggy rookhope moors
With all this rain I would think very seriously before you do these sections I did em in 2004 after a month of rain and it was _evil_ sliding all over with 15kg of luggage with a 50k sidewind 

Did it last year-missing out those sections on 1.5 city slickers no bother


----------



## Cranky (8 Jul 2007)

I did the C2C last year on an MTB with Continental Travel Contacts. They're great on tarmac and handle most off road trails, although admittedly I didn't do the Old Coach Road.


----------



## Globalti (12 Jul 2007)

Look for a commuter tyre with a central ridge, on which the bike will roll easily on tarmac. About a 1.8 will be okay offroad.


----------



## Steve Austin (12 Jul 2007)

this time of year i would go for a low tread xc race tyre
michelin XC dry will do nice
rolls fast off road
and not too bad on the road

If you go for faster on the road, you may have trouble riding fast off road, and even worse fall off as you'll have no grip

the old panaracer fire 1.8 xc tyre was a good all rounder. might be cheaper than the michelins


----------



## Globalti (12 Jul 2007)

This is the tyre you need: http://www.wiggle.co.uk/ProductDeta...60022196&N=Specialized Crossroads EX Tyre Set

Wiggle are doing a special deal on two of these with tubes. I have a pair, they are heavy thanks to the thickness of the rubber but once up to speed they roll smooth and fast with no buzz. Pumped up hard they ride on the central ridge but offroad there's enough grip for XC riding. I would imagine thay are fairly puncture-proof as well.


----------



## ufkacbln (14 Jul 2007)

I did it in 1996 with a Pashley ATB and Slicks!


----------



## User269 (16 Jul 2007)

I was going to do it on my MTB, but in the end took my touring (road) bike. I was glad I did as it coped with everything well, and got me along at high speed. 700 X 28 tyres.


----------

